
More Layoffs: Pandora Cuts 14 Percent of Its Staff  - ashishk
http://www.techcrunch.com/2008/10/17/more-layoffs-pandora-cuts-14-percent-of-its-staff/
======
brk
I'm shocked it takes 140 (now, 120) people to run Pandora.

Does anybody know how they are grouped (Engineering, Marketing, Biz Dev, etc)?

